# Fyahgan



## Fyahgan (Jan 10, 2012)

Planning to upgrade my 92 -535i.does anyone knows where to find a pair of Headers 

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Bimmer App


----------



## M3Woody (Dec 9, 2011)

Wrong Forum for your question. This is for folks who are picking up their new vehicles using the Performance Center Delivery program.

I think you will get more responses to this type of question in the Do-It-Yourself forums if you post your question there.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Fyahgan (Jan 10, 2012)

*535 header*

Thanks a lot


----------

